# Newby saying kamusta



## sailorjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Folks.
I just joined and want to learn more.
I already know of some things but I have enough space in my old hard drive to fit a bit more.
I may have to have a beer or two to delete some old stuff but the new stuff will fit.

Should be retiring in the Phills. late 2015 or early 2016.

Jim


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

sailorjim said:


> Hi Folks.
> I just joined and want to learn more.
> I already know of some things but I have enough space in my old hard drive to fit a bit more.
> I may have to have a beer or two to delete some old stuff but the new stuff will fit.
> ...


Welcome to the forum Jim, 

Have you decided on an area to live here yet or just looking at different places? Lots of good location that are not expensive compared to home..


----------



## sailorjim (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi...Looking at Dumagetti, Bohol and Cebu areas.
Almost anywhere in the Visayans area.
So far Southern ****** has more than my fair share of attention.
Last time i was there it reminded me of Queensland where i live(except for the heat) in that it is a really laid back lifestyle. 

I lived in Cagayan de Oro for a time but now it is over developed.
When first there in late 60s it was just an outpost. Then in mid 70s when i moved there it was a little bigger. Left in '87 to return to Australia it was still a good place to live but development happened and now it is just another Manila. Traffic jams, crime on the way up and all the stress of a normal large city.

Too polluted and with the new highway running thru the what was once the beach area, can only get worse.
(They built a highway about 300 yards from the beach running the length of the city,,,Incredible. )

I am not that interested in internet connections 24 hrs. a day, top class restaurants or trying to change the way things are so the islands could suit me.

I will trawl the various posts and try to get a picture of some of the difficulties and ask a question or two as time goes by. I might even have the knowledge to answer a few.

WOW! That was a big reply but you should get the message..
Looking forward to lots of info and friendly banter with other members.

Also could i put out a message to anyone living in CDO or those others areas i mentioned to contact me..
Jim


----------



## colemanlee (Nov 17, 2014)

Two places come to mind, southern Cebu Island and southern Leyte, I was in southern Leyte a month or so ago and was very impressed with the cleanliness, (that I have never seen before) the lack of congestion, the politeness of the people. If I did not already have a business here, in Tacloban, I can promise you southern Leyte would be toward the top of places to live. I think the forum has a member here that could probably tell you more...Welcome


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

colemanlee said:


> Two places come to mind, southern Cebu Island and southern Leyte, I was in southern Leyte a month or so ago and was very impressed with the cleanliness, (that I have never seen before) the lack of congestion, the politeness of the people. If I did not already have a business here, in Tacloban, I can promise you southern Leyte would be toward the top of places to live. I think the forum has a member here that could probably tell you more...Welcome


What is the general condition of Tacloban now? Is it starting to recover pretty well from the typhoon last year?
Looks like another storm may be heading you way now. Hopefully it will turn North and miss the country completely..


----------

